# Food mice DONT like....



## DeepBlueC

I know theres a thread for what mice like to eat, but what happens when you give your mice something they DONT like? I tried some porridge on my mice and they just buried it under a pile of sawdust and sat back in the corner of their cage as if it was going to explode !!! Very funny to see. I also tried them with a couple of pieces of breakfast cereal and they just picked it up and dumped it elsewhere in the cage! What do your mice do ? :lol:


----------



## Autumn2005

By porridge, you mean oatmeal right? Mine love that stuff, especially when I mix it with peanut butter, sugar or honey, and powdered lab blocks. Mine will eat almost anything. ALMOST anything...

I used to have a very large tub that I kept a lot of extra does in. Someone recommended I try feeding crickets as a fun treat. So I did. The mice were cautious at first, and then the slaughter began. Body parts (crickets') were flying as the girls chased and ate and jumped around. Fast forward a couple months, I try it again with a different group of does. The reaction couldn't be more different! The second group of does were like OMG OMG IT JUMPED ON ME!!!!!!!!! Next thing I know, all dozen does are trying to squeeze themselves on top of the two little round water bottles on the cage to get away from the crickets! I laughed so hard watching them! The bottles are only about 1.5 inches across, and only a couple inches between the top of the bottle and the cage lid, but they kept jumping up there to hide from the crickets.

One doe finally caught on that the crickets could be eaten, but until they were all gone, the rest stayed on top of the water bottles. It's still one of my fondest mouse memories.


----------



## DeepBlueC

....Haha, must have been funny to see. The closest live thing I've tried my mice on was a spider. It was near their cage and I dropped it in to see what would happen. Much the same as your mice, they saw the spider and you could just see their little eyes just about pop out their heads with fright and they ran away to their house to hide! Dont think they would last very long in the wild ! :lol:


----------



## ThatCertainGlow

Very funny! Oh, mice are always different. For instance, that bury it in the toilet corner, was the trick mine pulled concerning Harlan lab blocks.  One doe even went so far as to PEE on it, and then glare at me! Have a couple bucks who have finally decided to eat the blocks happily and a few others who will eat it under duress, but mostly I'm stuck with a bag of food that no one wants. :roll: Not going to force them, as so far I'm not happy with how their condition is when eating more of it.

Have given them those big beige moths that fly in at night. They pounce on them like maniacs. 

None of the current mice will eat fruit, AT ALL. My previous mice ate lab blocks fine, and loved fruit, no problem, so it's all up in the air.


----------



## Marlimoo55

I once had a mouse that refused to eat anything sweet. Esp Honey! She hated the stuff. I tried sweet fruit, honey nut cheerios, and other edible sweet things as treats and all she did was sniff it and hide! haha
She would always taste something once, but if she didn't like it, she'd let me know by frantically trying to wash the taste out with water and run around hiding! She was such a weirdo! :lol:


----------



## GibblyGiblets

(Yes, I know it's late, I wanna reply anyway D=)

My mice, all of em, hate veggies lol, I've tried greanbeans, peas, lettuce and even a couple pieces of carrot on occasion, nope. spoiled little kids lol.

Mine devour crickets and mealworms whenever I get them for them, I put a dying praying mantis in their bin once, it was a big one that had been whacked by a car as it was flying across the road, they destroyed it :shock:

I have one mouse who won't touch any kind of meat or eggs, he looks at me like I'm crazy, all my others like fried eggs, or boiled chicken or turkey, but this one buck is just like "nope"

Some of the girls in my main group love oatmeal, others, not so much lol.

Oh, and millet sprays, can't go wrong with the millet, everybody loves the millet.


----------



## Miceandmore64

Porridge?
What milk did you use


----------

